

Japanese plant writes blog - portfolioexec
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/7681966.stm

======
hugh
Gah! The BBC writes an article and doesn't bother to actually include a link
to the blog?

Besides, is this much more advanced than the old Trojan Room coffee pot?

~~~
nreece
Blog in Japanese: <http://plant.bowls-cafe.jp/>

English Translation:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http://plant.bowls-c...](http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http://plant.bowls-
cafe.jp/&sl=ja&tl=en&hl=en&ie=UTF-8)

------
zitterbewegung
Great, more crap in the blogosphere. What's next amoeba writing blogs?

